# Best lens + flash for wedding photography? Nikon D200



## kazzywazzy000 (May 4, 2007)

With the advice from people in this forum, I've decided to buy a Nikon D200 to begin a photography course as well as freelance work experience and photography at weddings.

I am hoping for some advice about the best type of lens to buy for this task. Ideally I would only like to buy one lens that could be used for a range of purposes, but of course mainly for weddings.

Any suggestions?

(Also, what's the best kind of flash for the job?)


----------



## Big Mike (May 4, 2007)

The best type of lens will probably be a zoom lens with a max aperture of F2.8 or prime lenses with a max aperture of F1.8 or better.

As for flash, the Nikon SB800 is probably the best choice.


----------



## elsaspet (May 4, 2007)

I've got a question, and I know it's a debate starter, but I'll ask anyway....
Why Nikon?  You are going to be in a predominantly low light situation on a regular basis.
Two of my assistants uses Nikon, and I love their shots, but there is always so much noise compaired to the Canon.

Now, on to your question:
I'm not familiar with Nikon flash, but a stick flash or flashlights are always handy.

Lenses:  I don't know the Nikon equivalants, but I use all primes (1.8 or faster) and a 70-200 2.8 IS.  Fast glass is a lifesaver!


----------



## BAB (May 4, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> I've got a question, and I know it's a debate starter, but I'll ask anyway....
> Why Nikon? You are going to be in a predominantly low light situation on a regular basis.
> Two of my assistants uses Nikon, and I love their shots, but there is always so much noise compaired to the Canon.
> 
> ...


 
Noise is not a factor with the newer Nikon's as it once was.  Tests have shown that noise is not an issue until you reach 800 ISO.


----------



## Zatodragon (May 4, 2007)

plus theres a lot that can contribute to noise.  I used nikons and haven't had a problem with noise at all.  But i'd say something like an 85mm 1.8 and a 70-200 2.8 for the cerimony
  And sigmas 18-50mm f 2.8 for reception


----------



## elsaspet (May 4, 2007)

BAB said:


> Noise is not a factor with the newer Nikon's as it once was. Tests have shown that noise is not an issue until you reach 800 ISO.


 
Hi Bab,
Not to highjack, but I'd love to shoot under 800 iso at weddings. I do a lot of Catholic ceremonies, and candle lit receptions, so my usual iso is 1600 and sometimes 3200. (Albiet 3200 is rare)

My male assistant has a really nice high end Nikon. I think it's the 16 metapixal one. I'll see if I can pull some of his vs my 5d. It's a considerable noise difference, even though he has great, fast lenses, and is a good shooter.

But then again, Joe Bussink and Dennis Reggie both use Nikon for wedding work, because they like the noise, and feel that it's more "filmy".


----------



## danalec99 (May 4, 2007)

As mentioned above, you will need fast lenses, f2.8 or faster. For the flash, the easy route is to go with the SB800. If you do not need ttl or any other frills, Vivitar just re-introduced their (used by a gazillion photographers ) workhorse - around 85USD.
---




> Joe Bussink and Dennis Reggie both use Nikon for wedding work, because they like the noise, and feel that it's more "filmy".


DR, as per my knowledge, was and is an ardent supporter/user of the C gear.
JB, I hear, recently jumped ship to the C world as well.


----------



## Big Mike (May 4, 2007)

> Vivitar just re-introduced their (used by a gazillion photographers ) workhorse - around 85USD.


Sweet.  If only they had made it swivel.


----------



## elsaspet (May 4, 2007)

danalec99 said:


> As mentioned above, you will need fast lenses, f2.8 or faster. For the flash, the easy route is to go with the SB800. If you do not need ttl or any other frills, Vivitar just re-introduced their (used by a gazillion photographers ) workhorse - around 85USD.
> ---
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok, did I read DWF wrong then?  Didn't Dennis just get Joe a Nikon digital? (About 6 months ago)
Remember, Joe was talking about it being a big celeb wedding, and not knowing how to use the darn thing? LOL.  
But I can't blame them from switching over from the "darkside".
Hehe.


----------



## danalec99 (May 4, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Ok, did I read DWF wrong then?  Didn't Dennis just get Joe a Nikon digital? (About 6 months ago)
> Remember, Joe was talking about it being a big celeb wedding, and not knowing how to use the darn thing? LOL.
> But I can't blame them from switching over from the "darkside".
> Hehe.


It was actually the other way around. N - C.


----------



## elsaspet (May 4, 2007)

LOL.  Ok, I've gone completely insane then.

Editing my post about Nikon in wedding work.........the best in the world use Canon. 

That should start a $hit storm!


----------



## danalec99 (May 4, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Sweet.  If only they had made it swivel.


oh yeah.. good point!


----------



## snownow (May 4, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> LOL. Ok, I've gone completely insane then.
> 
> Editing my post about Nikon in wedding work.........the best in the world use Canon.
> 
> That should start a $hit storm!


 
Booooo 

I thought they used Hasselblad or is that just to make them look fancy?


----------



## snownow (May 4, 2007)

The two that I know seem to use 70-200 vr 2.8, "The beast" 28-70 2.8, and "the cream machine" 85mm 1.4. Try looking at nikoncafe as well. There are some great nikon only users there that can point you more in the right direction. As for flash sb800 with an extra battery pack. 


Oh and 2 of every thing, seems one thing will break when you need it most.




kazzywazzy000 said:


> With the advice from people in this forum, I've decided to buy a Nikon D200 to begin a photography course as well as freelance work experience and photography at weddings.
> 
> I am hoping for some advice about the best type of lens to buy for this task. Ideally I would only like to buy one lens that could be used for a range of purposes, but of course mainly for weddings.
> 
> ...


----------

